# ID help???



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

I am thinking of buying this fish but want to know for sure what it is first. He is 6 inches long.

View attachment 96666


View attachment 96667


Thank you in advance
Trystan


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

try the ID section.

as for the species im really not sure enough to take a guess and get your hopes up on anything


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Rhom.


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Just a plain rhom eh?? Ah well still going to get it it is not to badly priced for the area that I live in $100 Canadian.

Trystan


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Looks like a diamond rhom to me.


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Yeah I was sortta thinking that as well. Was hoping anyway. Can't wait to pick this guy up this weekend.

Trystan


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

well diamond rhom is a gimme but the reason i didnt wanna guess is because i thought u were hoping for the actual type of rhom like peru/vinny/brazilian.

i figured u already knew it was a rhom and thats why i didnt comment on THAT part of the ID lol


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Thank you all.

Trystan


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Your welcome.


----------



## DET_SVT05 (Feb 19, 2006)

Either a gold spilo or mac pic isn't very clear but I think I see a golden belly.It's not a Diamond they don't have terminal bands. Almost positive.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Moved to P species ID


----------



## AUDIOSLAVED (Jan 29, 2006)

not rhom


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

wow the newbs are really tryin to stand out here against it being a rhom.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> wow the newbs are really tryin to stand out here against it being a rhom.


 alot of that going around lately.
provokes bashing witch isnt good imo.
just get the damn fish, its awesome


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Guys, I am not so sure it's a rhom either









Let's see what Frank says...

Jay


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanx for the in put guys. Hope that I can get a definitive answer soon. Still waiting on a phone call or e-mail to go get this guy.

Trystan

Frank help??? Please.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

just pm frank with link to this page


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

I did that just waiting for him to get around to checking it out.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)




----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

here are some clearer images.

View attachment 97163


View attachment 97164


Hope that I can get ID soon.lol. Thanx all

Trystan


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The fish looks like a rhom to me...from those last pictures. Cant really see any spotting but the shape and tail certainly look rhombeus to me.



piranha_guy_dan said:


> wow the newbs are really tryin to stand out here against it being a rhom.


wow the newbs are really getting confused between the actual species of these fish and the use of common names to describe the fish. Maybe people should relax with the newb calling until they become a little more advanced in the hobby....and then maybe it will actually carry some weight







. 
Of course....you never see the more advanced keepers on this site labeling the newer hobbyist because they are more interested in teaching the newer hobbyist, not bashing on them with terms like newb.


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Thank you very much for the ID GG. I agree the bashing needs to stop. we are all here to learn from each other. We were all newbies at one point, and I think that every one needs to take a step back and realize that we all had to start somewhere.

Trystan


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

oh yet another pick on dan post from GG









getting to be a hobby of yours eh jeff?

i obviously know the species is a rhom considering i stated it was a rhom but i didnt know where the rhom came from is what i meant. sometimes you can say diamond rhom, or non diamond or vinny just by the looks but i wasnt gonna try and pick which one i thought it was.

as for the newb comment.......... they see everyone in the thread b4 them saying rhom people with quite a high ammount of posts, which sometimes means they just post a lot of useless stuff BUT likely know the difference between a rhom and a spilo/mac if they have been on the site for as long as myself, pat and slim. they pretty much ignored some obviously more experienced members and hobbiests and gave false information when we had already given the correct information to the Trystan. i never bashed the newbs........ i simply said they are trying to stand out in protest against it being a rhom after 3 people already said rhom. one person even said not rhom but didnt even say what he thought it was..... now at least explain what he thinks it is rather then just contradicting what other people have said in the thread already.

when are you going to get over your grudge jeff????


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

> oh yet another pick on dan post from GG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you are giving yourself a little too much credit. I was simply pointing out that your posts were not that of a seasoned piranha keeper...mixing up common names and the actual species of the fish. You can apply diamond rhom to any rhom you want..it is simply a description...not like it is an actual classification of rhom.


> as for the newb comment.......... they see everyone in the thread b4 them saying rhom people with quite a high ammount of posts, which sometimes means they just post a lot of useless stuff BUT likely know the difference between a rhom and a spilo/mac if they have been on the site for as long as myself, pat and slim. they pretty much ignored some obviously more experienced members and hobbiests and gave false information when we had already given the correct information to the Trystan. i never bashed the newbs........ i simply said they are trying to stand out in protest against it being a rhom after 3 people already said rhom. one person even said not rhom but didnt even say what he thought it was..... now at least explain what he thinks it is rather then just contradicting what other people have said in the thread already.


They see...who is they? People that have less posts than you? What does that have to do with their knowledge of piranhas? Trust me Dan...there are people on this site that have few if any posts that know more about these fish than you or I combined so calling someone a newb is not only disrespectful..but inacruate as well.


> when are you going to get over your grudge jeff????


Why exactly would I have a grudge against you? I dont have a grudge against anyone on this site. I just dont like how some members feel the need to bigtime users that may not have the post count they do...or havent been around the site as long. It makes the site unfriendly to new users.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I think it's a rhom too.


----------



## DET_SVT05 (Feb 19, 2006)

I never said it wasn't a rhom. I said it wasn't a diamond. Look closely at any diamond black/gold/blue whatever they do not have terminal bands. Also just because someone has 3 or 40 post doesn't make them a Newb to the hobby. Maybe to your forum yes but not the hobby. 
Please don't be quick to jump based on the number of post someone has for all you know they could be 50 yrs old and had piranha's before you were born. Respect goes along way down a two way street.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

DET_SVT05 said:


> I never said it wasn't a rhom. I said it wasn't a diamond. Look closely at any diamond black/gold/blue whatever they do not have terminal bands. Also just because someone has 3 or 40 post doesn't make them a Newb to the hobby. Maybe to your forum yes but not the hobby.
> Please don't be quick to jump based on the number of post someone has for all you know they could be 50 yrs old and had piranha's before you were born. Respect goes along way down a two way street.


i was referring to the other person that said the fish isnt a rhom. all he said was "not rhom" and thats all......... he didnt explain his reasons for it.

jeff, the reason behind the newb comment was not only the post count like you both seem to think........ but the obvious lack of knowledge saying its not a rhom. if you are knowledgeable even slightly you can hopefully tell its a rhom. and 3 people had previously confirmed rhom who were all apparently correct....... then 2 people say its not a rhom both who happen to be new members which makes it look like they must not be fully educated on piranhas yet if they cant make a rhom ID........ hence my comments.

i put the 2 things together....... new member often means new to the hobby (but i understand not in all cases) and that the 2 new members both said its not a rhom when it clearly was.

i didnt go by the # of posts either........... cause post are simple to get....... one single day of post whoring can have you 3 skulls in your avatar, and over 100 posts i looked at the join dates and both were 2006. so post count was not the fuel for my newb comment.

i knew it was a rhom and so did 2 other members and then we are told we are wrong by a couple of new members. and even jeff you agree it is a rhom which make you wrong also i suppose. the ID is obviously complete so jeff just put an end to the bickering in here man...... unless you think you are wrong and its not a rhom......

i stand by my ID as rhom


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

Even with those pics you can tell its a rhom. The members that PGD is talking about disagreed. They are wrong this case. Meaning theyre most likely not "seasoned" enough to ID this fish correctly. Calling them a newb to the hobby is most likely right, and so is newb to the site since the seasoning is all outa wack.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey Guys,

I am no newb and from the first picks I wasn't convinced it was a rhom. Granted, from the latter picks it sure does seem like it's a rhom. I think that the reason people post on here is that they are not sure, so they ask the other members for opinions. Now everyone knows opinions are like arseholes, everyone has one. The point is that until such time as there is a consensus or maybe Frank takes a look and gives it his best shot, there is no reason to go around belittling other members when they have been asked to give an opinion by the poster!

Just my two cents worth...and by the way, anyone can make a mistake.

Jay


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> i was referring to the other person that said the fish isnt a rhom. all he said was "not rhom" and thats all......... he didnt explain his reasons for it.


And in your first post you didnt seem to know what the fish was either..until 2 other said it was a rhom. I wasnt 100% sure it was a rhom by the first 2 pictures. I didnt think the pictures were clear enough and the fin placement on the first picture almost suggests brandtii. Thats why I said based on the last pictures..it looks like a rhom.


> jeff, the reason behind the newb comment was not only the post count like you both seem to think........ but the obvious lack of knowledge saying its not a rhom. if you are knowledgeable even slightly you can hopefully tell its a rhom. and 3 people had previously confirmed rhom who were all apparently correct....... then 2 people say its not a rhom both who happen to be new members which makes it look like they must not be fully educated on piranhas yet if they cant make a rhom ID........ hence my comments.
> i put the 2 things together....... new member often means new to the hobby (but i understand not in all cases) and that the 2 new members both said its not a rhom when it clearly was.


IDing these fish is not easy in a lot of cases so because someone didnt agree with what a couple other people said they lack knowledge? That doesnt make any sense at all. I have misID'ed fish, Frank has misID'ed fish...there are a lot of things that go into determining the ID so it is rare when everyone will agree. Just because a members attempt to ID a fish may not be accurate...that doesnt say anything about his knowledge of these fish.


> i didnt go by the # of posts either........... cause post are simple to get....... one single day of post whoring can have you 3 skulls in your avatar, and over 100 posts i looked at the join dates and both were 2006. so post count was not the fuel for my newb comment.


Yeah..that makes more sense..because everyone that would know about these fish has been a member since the begining. 


> i knew it was a rhom and so did 2 other members and then we are told we are wrong by a couple of new members. and even jeff you agree it is a rhom which make you wrong also i suppose. the ID is obviously complete so jeff just put an end to the bickering in here man...... unless you think you are wrong and its not a rhom.....


My post has nothing to do with IDing a fish accuratly..it is about the continual disrespect for any member that didnt join the site 3 years ago and doesnt post 20 times a day. I was addressing the use of the lable Newb...and how disrespecful a term it is. Im sure you wouldnt appreciate it...because I am quite sure that compared to me...you are clearly a new hobbyist.


----------



## DET_SVT05 (Feb 19, 2006)

PGD I didn't mean you singled me out brother I was speaking in general. What was the positive Id of the fish anyways I missed it?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

DET_SVT05 said:


> i was referring to the other person that said the fish isnt a rhom. all he said was "not rhom" and thats all......... he didnt explain his reasons for it.


And in your first post you didnt seem to know what the fish was either..until 2 other said it was a rhom. I wasnt 100% sure it was a rhom by the first 2 pictures. I didnt think the pictures were clear enough and the fin placement on the first picture almost suggests brandtii. Thats why I said based on the last pictures..it looks like a rhom.


> jeff, the reason behind the newb comment was not only the post count like you both seem to think........ but the obvious lack of knowledge saying its not a rhom. if you are knowledgeable even slightly you can hopefully tell its a rhom. and 3 people had previously confirmed rhom who were all apparently correct....... then 2 people say its not a rhom both who happen to be new members which makes it look like they must not be fully educated on piranhas yet if they cant make a rhom ID........ hence my comments.
> i put the 2 things together....... new member often means new to the hobby (but i understand not in all cases) and that the 2 new members both said its not a rhom when it clearly was.


IDing these fish is not easy in a lot of cases so because someone didnt agree with what a couple other people said they lack knowledge? That doesnt make any sense at all. I have misID'ed fish, Frank has misID'ed fish...there are a lot of things that go into determining the ID so it is rare when everyone will agree. Just because a members attempt to ID a fish may not be accurate...that doesnt say anything about his knowledge of these fish.


> i didnt go by the # of posts either........... cause post are simple to get....... one single day of post whoring can have you 3 skulls in your avatar, and over 100 posts i looked at the join dates and both were 2006. so post count was not the fuel for my newb comment.


Yeah..that makes more sense..because everyone that would know about these fish has been a member since the begining. 


> i knew it was a rhom and so did 2 other members and then we are told we are wrong by a couple of new members. and even jeff you agree it is a rhom which make you wrong also i suppose. the ID is obviously complete so jeff just put an end to the bickering in here man...... unless you think you are wrong and its not a rhom.....


My post has nothing to do with IDing a fish accuratly..it is about the continual disrespect for any member that didnt join the site 3 years ago and doesnt post 20 times a day. I was addressing the use of the lable Newb...and how disrespecful a term it is. Im sure you wouldnt appreciate it...because I am quite sure that compared to me...you are clearly a new hobbyist.
[/quote]

w/e, you are right, you win............ are we done here?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> w/e, you are right, you win............ are we done here?


Yes...I already knew I was right...hopefully one day you will understand why.

I think I have said all I can to convince you that post count, member date and giving the proper ID on a fish doesnt speak to ones experience in this hobby....but from your reaction..I some how doubt that.


----------

